# Trivia 3/30



## luckytrim (Mar 30, 2019)

trivia 3/30
DID YOU KNOW ...
There are many species of tree Frog in the Rain Forest, and it  gets a bit
noisy during mating season... No problem, tho’ because,  amazingly, frog
species’ ears are attuned to hear only the calls of their own  kind .


1. What sets Pinnipeds  apart from other mammals  ?
2. Strange Words are These ;
You have landscaping, skyscaping (and googlescaping),  soundscaping,
aquascaping and even foodscaping. But what is  xeriscaping?
3. What in the world is a 'Samovar' ?
4. There's a saying about planting this non-lavender "by the  garden gate,
and lavender at your door".
5. Which Artist(s) released "Smoke Gets In Your Eyes" in  1959?
6. According to Dr. Seuss, Who is the elephant who tried to  hatch an egg?
7. There's a critter called a 'Cockapoo' ; an clue as to what  it may be ?
  a. - Bird
  b. - Fish
  c. - Dog
  d. - Cat
8. Where are beluga whales usually found in the  wild?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The name of the village with the longest place name in the  United Kingdom?
Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Fins instead of feet
2. low-water-use gardening
3. Metal container for brewing tea -
4. Rosemary
5. The Platters
6. Horton
7. - c
8. In the Arctic

TRUTH !!
... MORE than enuf said !!


----------

